# Suggest Smartphone within 10,000-20,000/- INR (200-300USD)



## freebird_9924 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

I m looking for good smartphone for my wife within 10,000-20,000/- INR (200-300 USD)

Suggest me good smartphone (android) 

I was thinking of 1. Xiaomi Mi4i , 2. Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 3. Vivo V5 (newly launched-moonlight selfie camera)

I know Xiaomi Mi4I is older than redmi note 3 and less features, but i kept in option as it is even within 10,000/- and good features, but havent seen, so if anyone have seen and used, provide ur review for Mi4I too, i have seen redmi note 3, it is very good..

Any other suggestions? which one do you recommend among these? And specially hows *Vivo V5?*

Thanks!


----------



## Komshija (Dec 1, 2016)

Vivo V5 is one huge phablet with inferior screen quality. It might be slightly faster in benchmarks, but in real life there's no difference. Its high-megapixel front camera doesn't automatically mean better photos. Aperture size, sensor size & type, lens and software optimization are far more important. How good is its front "selfie" camera is hard to tell, since this phablet is new and there are not many reviews. It should, however, have better than average front camera.

Redmi Note 3 is also quite big, but also slightly faster than Mi4i in benchmarks. I repeat, in real life you will not notice the difference considering speed. The only real benefit is its slightly larger capacity battery which will offer you some extra time between charges, but don't expect some drastic improvement.

Mi4i might be slightly older, but it's a great phone offering good performance and has acceptable size for relatively comfortable use. Personally, I would choose Mi4i, because for me phone is primarily a communication tool with access to the internet to check mail and news when I'm not near my PC or laptop.

In the end it really depends what you are looking for. If comfortable use isn't important and the main goal will be taking selfies, go with Vivo V5. Keep in mind that phones above 5.0" are very uncomfortable in hands, because of their unpractical dimensions. Thickness is irrelevant here, but length and width is very important.


----------



## LTUGamer (Dec 2, 2016)

You should look for a 10 core cpu based Elephone S7. It is an optimal option which have great all-around features. If you need any specific features such as big screen/ small screen/ superb camera etc. you could pick another phone


----------



## freebird_9924 (Dec 2, 2016)

LTUGamer said:


> You should look for a 10 core cpu based Elephone S7. It is an optimal option which have great all-around features. If you need any specific features such as big screen/ small screen/ superb camera etc. you could pick another phone



M from India, it isn't available in India.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Dec 2, 2016)

I bought Vivo V5 , recently launched in India.
In specs, display although isn't full HD , but overall seems excellent! Specially all smart features & security features of vivo mobile, I really liked it. And selfie camera is awesome, superb clarity.


----------

